# Cheap cameras / low res still has its uses



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

For digi abstract images, the lower end of the quality scale still definitely has its uses and can throw up things more expensive kit does not, or doesn't without a great deal of messing. This is one of those Pound-Shop digi cameras and if it had been better quality would have shown light coming through a ***** in curtains by the lounge windows. But as it is, I think it's returned something interesting.


----------

